# Please Read!!! Activism Changes!



## BeeandOwlsMum

In an effort to keep the Activism board to its true purpose, we have begun to moderate the threads posted here.

Threads posted to Activism should be of an Activist nature. Things such as letter writing campaigns, rallies, protests, etc.

Discussions of policies and of the semantics of issues should be placed in the appropriate forum. Threads asking for input on a topic should go into the appropriate forum.

In addition - if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD. Posts that move into debate will be deleted from the thread, and alerts may be issued. In cases where the thread continually moves into debate, all posts following the OP will be removed and the OP locked and left for reference.

Once you have posted your thread, I will approve it for the forum. Please be patient, and don't try to post multiples of the same post if it doesn't show up right away. Feel free to drop me a PM if you have questions about your thread. If your thread is not appropriate for this forum, it will not be posted.

Thanks!

~Adina


----------

